

Ask HN: What are some possible solutions to the IP problem? - digdugdirk

I think most of us would agree that the current patent/copyright system has gotten a little out of hand. I also think that most of us would agree that sweeping regulatory changes are not our government's forte. So, with that in mind, what are some possible solutions to the current IP system that would foster innovation while still providing profit for those producing IP?
======
c1u
I feel the "IP extortionists", those that acquire IP only to claim the value
someone else builds, are the biggest problem.

I'm no law-talking-guy, but I've thought;

Maybe we need a "if you don't use it, you lose it" clause?

Maybe we also need better definition and enforcement of what's an "obvious"
idea?

